# Eclipse WTP All-in-one



## lohr (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Bin noch neu in der Web-Entwicklung mit Java daher bitte nicht böse sein wenn das Topic nicht im 100% richtigen Forum gelandet ist...
Mein Problem ist folgendes, ich habe mir die neues Version des Eclipse WTP All-in-one für MAC runtergeladen, dies ist im einem zip archiv, dies habe ich entpackt und wollte nun eclipse starten.

Nur leider tut sich einfach nichts...er startet es einfach nicht (OS X 10.5), habe ich irgendwas vergessen zu installieren?Eigentlich heißt es ja ist dieses Package selbstlauffähig und braucht keine weiteren Installationen (wie zb Eclipse 3.0 standard installation o.ä.).
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir bei der Installation helfen.

Gruß lohr


----------



## jensa (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo, welche Fehlermeldung erhälst du beim start?
Hast du eine Java Runtime bei dir auf deinem Mac OS x10.5 installiert?


----------



## byte (5. Mai 2008)

Hast Du eine JRE installiert?

Edit: Viel zu langsam. :? Man sollte nicht zwischendurch arbeiten.


----------



## lohr (5. Mai 2008)

Keine Fehlermeldung...WTP startet einfach nicht...
JRE ist installiert und "normale" Applications kann ich auch mit eclipse Standard Edition entwickeln und compilieren.


----------

